# SC Ryley's Run March 14, 2009



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Now's as good as time as any to put this down and plan for it. From all the news about this new event there it's gonna be a hum-dinger!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have it marked on my calender and will be there with my Bamabear


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Great area for people and dogs and a short drive from my house. Thanks, I'll be there.


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll plan on it too!! Sounds fun.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Wanted to bump this up. It's getting closer. I'm so excited I can't wait. Anyone who needs a place to stay, I live about 40 minutes drive away and we have two spare bedrooms.. I'm serious, if you're planning on coming and don't mind a little bit of a drive let me know.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I just read where Hooch wanted to go....here comes the tears again.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> I just read where Hooch wanted to go....here comes the tears again.


 
He'll be there AF~He'll be there.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

sharlin said:


> He'll be there AF~He'll be there.


You're right Steve, thanks.


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

*Still on?*

If I remember correctly, Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country was listed to benefit, but they are no longer involved. The Ryley's Run site has been down for awhile now, and wondering if this event is still scheduled.

Deb


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I was looking forward to this but haven't heard anymore about it. Would love to know if it's still on. Anybody?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maybe Steve knows what is going on. I would really like to go too.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I just checked their website, and it's not listed on there anymore.  I was looking forward to it.

*Well, let me edit that. It's not listed on the main page or the upcoming events, but I still see it when I click on The Fragile Thread of Life link on the right side of the page...


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I was really looking forward to it too. I'm going to call and see if I can get any info from the rescue.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Alright y'all, so here's the info from Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country's web site: 

*March 28th & 29th*​ 

*Pet Fest 2009*
*Palmetto Island County Park*​ 

*This is now a 2 day show so there will be double the fun activities planned. Stop by and get to know our volunteers and see how you can get involved in rescue and save a Goldie's life. Of course, lots of goldens will be there as well.*​


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah !! I'll be there. How many others are planning on going?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was hoping to go but dont know if I can now that hubby lost his job. Trying to cut expenses. Maybe it will all be good by then and I can.


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

I have marked my calendar. I will probably go on saturday


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Not sure as it's about 3.5 hours for me! Hopefully it'll work out though!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Have fun, don't forget your cameras!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Okay so who's planning on going? I'd love to meet up with any fellow forum members. Let me know. I'll probably plan on going Saturday.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

How was it?


----------

